# there is not one morel in Deleware County period.



## steelheader (May 4, 2014)

Went out five times in the last 30 days. Ive logged in about 20 hours of hunting. Checked all my proven honey holes plus a couple of new good areas and i have not found a single morel. I am so frustrated right now. Im doing the rain dance but it doesnt look good. I hunted hard. But nothing. This is the worst year since i started doing this ten years ago. If anyone in the surounding counties is doing bad, and thinking about trying Deleware County, DONT!


----------

